# Well shoot! What'd I do wrong with this Enduro?



## pgfitzgerald (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been trying out various finishes lately. This time around I tried Enduro.

I absolutely love how easy it is to apply and having to wait overnight (or two or three days) for it to cure before polishing doesn't bother me. During the application of the sanding sealer and the top coat I was thinking to myself "Wow! This looks great and the application is a cinch!"

But then...

I followed Wayne's instructions word for word and the two pens came out with a satin finish rather than a gloss finish. They also look kind of dingy. I'm quite disappointed.

Thoughts?

Also... Wayne's instructions state to drip the finish onto the pen while it's spinning and smooth it with a paper towel. How much finish actually goes onto the pen during each coat? Does it end up being four or five small drops or are we talking eight or nine big drops?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have found that Enduro and Unaxol do not give off a glossy look like CA unless I just don't know what I am doing.  I myself use Unaxol and love it. (Thanks, Cav!)


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Feb 18, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I have found that Enduro and Unaxol do not give off a glossy look like CA unless I just don't know what I am doing.  I myself use Unaxol and love it. (Thanks, Cav!)



Based on all the photos I've seen, I expected the Enduro to produce a high gloss shine.

Which is kind of why I was thinking maybe I went right through the 3 topcoats when I used MM afterward per the instructions. Hence the question on amount per coat.

Paul


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 18, 2009)

With Unaxol, I use 5-6 coats for both sealer and then Gloss finish and still can't get the shine that CA gives out.  I don't use CA because I can't get consistent results with it. Hopefully those that use Enduro more often can chime in on the shine part.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 18, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I have found that Enduro and Unaxol do not give off a glossy look like CA unless I just don't know what I am doing.  I myself use Unaxol and love it. (Thanks, Cav!)




No problem, Rob!  We correctional types need to hang together.  Although I used Enduro by Wayne's method for quite a while, once Eagle pushed me to try Unaxol I never looked back.

I would hazard a guess that you are likely sanding through the gloss into the sanding sealer.  I only use enough sealer to seal the surface.  Then, I put 6 to 10 very thin coats of gloss on.  Let it cure at least overnight, and then polish.  Try to lay down the coats as smooth as possible to make for minimal sanding.

FWIW,


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Feb 19, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> No problem, Rob!  We correctional types need to hang together.  Although I used Enduro by Wayne's method for quite a while, once Eagle pushed me to try Unaxol I never looked back.



What are the benefits of using Unaxol? I'd love to give it a try too.



wdcav1952 said:


> I would hazard a guess that you are likely sanding through the gloss into the sanding sealer.  I only use enough sealer to seal the surface.  Then, I put 6 to 10 very thin coats of gloss on.  Let it cure at least overnight, and then polish.  Try to lay down the coats as smooth as possible to make for minimal sanding.



Yep. You were right. I tried again with more coats and it shined up real nice. I didn't do quite as good a job keeping the coats smooth, so I had to start at 1500MM to get the swirls out, but the two pens look fantastic now.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 19, 2009)

> What are the benefits of using Unaxol? I'd love to give it a try too.



As far as I know just the drying time.  Unaxol can be put on a lot faster then Enduro.  Availability though for Unaxol is little harder (Moby Dick) and you normally have to buy larger quantities of it at one time.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Feb 19, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> As far as I know just the drying time.  Unaxol can be put on a lot faster then Enduro.  Availability though for Unaxol is little harder (Moby Dick) and you normally have to buy larger quantities of it at one time.



It dries faster than Enduro? Holy cow!

Paul


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 19, 2009)

I normally wait about 3-4 mins between each coat of sealer and then wait 3-4 hours and then 3-4 mins between each coat of gloss.  There is some sanding thrown in for good measure, lol.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 19, 2009)

pgfitzgerald said:


> It dries faster than Enduro? Holy cow!
> 
> Paul



Yes, Rob is right.  It dries much faster than Enduro.  As long as you get dust when you sand, it is dry enough to keep going.  I do choose to let the gloss sit overnight before final finishing.

With Enduro, I let the sealer sit overnight, and then the gloss sit overnight before polishing.  With Unaxol, I can take it from bare wood to multiple coats of gloss in one evening.  I have two lathes, and sometimes just walk back and forth putting on thin coats.  (Have to exercise to keep my figure trim for the pink uniform!!):glasses-nerdy:


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

The Moby Dick site has been down almost a week, where can I get more info or pricing on Unaxol? I'd like to give it a try....

Mike


----------



## Hillbilly (Feb 23, 2009)

Paul, what is enduro and unaxol? Are these abbreviations for something. Is it an oil base or poly and where can I find it. I'm interested in other types of finish.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Feb 23, 2009)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong...

Enduro is a water based polyurethane that is applied in two parts -- a sanding sealer and a glossy top coat. I purchased a starter kit through beartooth woods. 

I'm not sure about unaxol. I'll have to defer to the experts.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 23, 2009)

pgfitzgerald said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> Enduro is a water based polyurethane that is applied in two parts -- a sanding sealer and a glossy top coat. I purchased a starter kit through beartooth woods.
> 
> I'm not sure about unaxol. I'll have to defer to the experts.



Unaxol is pretty much the same, just a one product - no sealer.


----------



## Hillbilly (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll try and find a tutorial on these two types of finishes. The ca worked good for a sanding sealer for me. Matter-a-fact I dont even have a thumb print its brown and slick as glass.

Brian


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rudy,
You might want to check your info as my Unaxol is two parts.  One sealer and one high gloss.  My understanding is that Moby Dick is the only authorized dealer but could be wrong on that last part.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Rudy,
> You might want to check your info as my Unaxol is two parts.  One sealer and one high gloss.  My understanding is that Moby Dick is the only authorized dealer but could be wrong on that last part.



Rob, 

You are definitely right in that Unaxol comes in two parts, sealer and gloss.

I also am pretty sure that Moby Dick is the only supplier.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Feb 24, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Rudy,
> You might want to check your info as my Unaxol is two parts.  One sealer and one high gloss.  My understanding is that Moby Dick is the only authorized dealer but could be wrong on that last part.





wdcav1952 said:


> Rob,
> 
> You are definitely right in that Unaxol comes in two parts, sealer and gloss.
> 
> I also am pretty sure that Moby Dick is the only supplier.



So what do I ask for when I call Moby Dick?

And is this the correct contact information?

http://web.archive.org/web/20070618053912/www.mobydicksupplies.com/contact.htm

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 27, 2009)

I just picked up something at Rockler that I never saw before.  It appears to be along the same lines as the unixol and enduro.  It's in a plastic bottle with a flip up spout just like sun tan lotion.  I'll give it a try soon, whatever it is.  It is a form of water base poly, that's for sure.  
  Regardless..Depending how thick your application is going to depend on how many coats.  If you are using 3-5 drops and then  you calculate that your paper towel is absorbing some and on top of that you do 3 coats...well there's no finish on the pen but a super thin layer.  Sounds like you might need 10 coats of enduro to help prevent you from sanding through it.   There is no doubt in my mind that acrylic polyurethanes are the ultimate finish, but all the ones being discussed here are watered down crafter's versions of what is really out there.  I used to work in a cabinet shop and we used catalysed acrylic polyurethane.  It dries to be sanded in 30 minutes and in 24 hrs it is super rock hard and does not dent easy, yet it is flexible so it can move with your wood rather than cracking.  It is applied with typical spray equipment, but you need a larger nozzle because this stuff goes on thick, thus it will clog a regular nozzle.  That's the easy part.  The hard part is the cost of the acrylic and it has to be measured and mixed with a catylist.  Once it's mixed, you need to use it.  Not practical for a pen, but very practical for 50 pens or more lined up a rack of nails or something like that.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh...forgot to mention.  I was curious about spraying water base with an air brush, but I don't know if that would work.  It's on my mind because it is an affordable set-up and you can minimize your materials a lot more since your pot isn't so big, I just haven't gotten around to researching it.


----------

